# What age are females most attractive?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

at what age would you say females are the most attractive?


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

It moves with my own age. I've always been interested in ones my age or older.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Mortal kombat!

Fight!


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

There are beautiful women of every age to me, up to a point of course lol.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Mid twenties to mid thirties. Well, that's my personal preference anyway.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

70s.


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

My God - you even have a pedo option!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I would say 30s, because they are still kind of young but have some experience under their belts.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I guess I'll be the first person to put preteen and/or teenage years.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

MobiusX said:


> at what age would you say females are the most attractive?


I think it's a bit weird that there's a pre-teen/teen option, probably correct that if you can, anyways.. i'd say a woman is most attractive from 20-50, & i say 50 because, there are women over 35+ who look good for their age, & take care of their bodies:yes i'd say, some people start to loose it, at towards 60 & above, but i think it's just how.. people take care of themselves, & i'll correct by saying that, it's about caring for ones body & it's also genetics, there are some women, that are young.. but maybe look older than their age, are obese.. etc. It varies.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

This thread again? I doubt that the results will be very ground-breaking. It'll just let every female know that she's "useless" after 25.


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

probably offline said:


> This thread again? I doubt that the results will be very ground-breaking. It'll just let every female know that she's "useless" after 25.


Seriously?

Men are at their peak in their twenties as well. It isn't just women.


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

I'd say 20s though kids kill all attractiveness in an instant.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Dre12 said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Men are at their peak in their twenties as well. It isn't just women.


Did I say that I thought that a similar thread about men would be more ground-breaking?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

probably offline said:


> This thread again? I doubt that the results will be very ground-breaking. It'll just let every female know that she's "useless" after 25.


Yup, I can't wait. :blank


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

probably offline said:


> Did I say that I thought that a similar thread about men would be more ground-breaking?


Who says that women are 'useless' after the age of 25?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

They are ripened perfectly at 30 any vampire will tell you, seriously 17-45 depending on the person, so many variables reproductive years are probably designed by nature to be most attractive to men just like a bumble bee's not attracted to a dried up withered flower  of course many humans fall outside natures general standard into realms considered depravity by the norm :stu


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

probably offline said:


> This thread again? I doubt that the results will be very ground-breaking. It'll just let every female know that she's "useless" after 25.


Don't be silly... 35 at least...


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

SmartCar said:


> I think it's a bit weird that there's a pre-teen/teen option, probably correct that if you can, anyways.. i'd say a woman is most attractive from 20-50, & i say 50 because, there are women over 35+ who look good for their age, & take care of their bodies:yes i'd say, some people start to loose it, at towards 60 & above, but i think it's just how.. people take care of themselves, & i'll correct by saying that, it's about caring for ones body & it's also genetics, there are some women, that are young.. but maybe look older than their age, are obese.. etc. It varies.


the preteen and/or teen option will remain, it's there because for a reason, when some people remember girls they used to like at those ages they remember the feelings they had when they were the same age


----------



## yeahl (Oct 29, 2014)

separate teen and preteen option 

it makes a big difference as certain members here prefer the preteen option

unfortunately cant say any names as that would be consider an "attack" :roll even with proof


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

MobiusX said:


> the preteen and/or teen option will remain, it's there because for a reason, when some people remember girls they used to like at those ages they remember the feelings they had when they were the same age


Plus half the people on this damn site are 14 or so.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

MobiusX said:


> the preteen and/or teen option will remain, it's there because for a reason, when some people remember girls they used to like at those ages they remember the feelings they had when they were the same age


It's your post, was just suggesting.. it just appeared like it was sending the wrong message, but if you don't think so.. then that's you.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

yeahl said:


> separate teen and preteen option
> 
> it makes a big difference as certain members here prefer the preteen option
> 
> unfortunately cant say any names as that would be consider an "attack" :roll even with proof


They must have Michael Jackson playing on the background when they fap to jailbait porn.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

typemismatch said:


> I guess I'll be the first person to put preteen and/or teenage years.


I'm with you man.



probably offline said:


> This thread again? I doubt that the results will be very ground-breaking. It'll just let every female know that she's "useless" after 25.


You'll always be 16 to me :)


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

well it is so difficult to say rly..

teen, 20s, 30s .. can't decide..


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

i'd say... 30's and teenage


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

yeahl said:


> separate teen and preteen option
> 
> it makes a big difference as certain members here prefer the preteen option
> 
> unfortunately cant say any names as that would be consider an "attack" :roll even with proof


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Sacrieur said:


> You'll always be 16 to me :)


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Keep in mind that different countries have different ages of consent. 
But I'll go for 18-21.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Women can look good at any age, they can also look like a steaming pile of disgusting crap at any age too.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

probably offline said:


>


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

beautiful girl, Ariana Grande, she looks young but is really 21


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Lupe Fuentes, a 28 year old Colombian porn star, she looks young


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

probably offline said:


>


LOL! Perfect gif response!


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

20's most def!


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

17-25 or so right now. I always wondered does the age go up with you? Like, when I am 40 will I want to be with 40 year old women or will I be that really creepy old guy still wanting to bang teenagers?


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Kanova said:


> 17-25 or so right now. I always wondered does the age go up with you? Like, when I am 40 will I want to be with 40 year old women or will I be that really creepy old guy still wanting to bang teenagers?


I cant imagine myself being attracted to 40 year olds, most of them anyway, then when you are 60 you will be attracted to 50 year olds? yeah right, I prefer young


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Dre12 said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Men are at their peak in their twenties as well. It isn't just women.


Youthfulness has always been a more important trait for women though.



Kanova said:


> 17-25 or so right now. I always wondered does the age go up with you? Like, when I am 40 will I want to be with 40 year old women or will I be that really creepy old guy still wanting to bang teenagers?


Quite possibly not:










and here's the chart for women:










(from OKCupid, so at the very least, probably avoid that site...)


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

:sigh Why can't you just find women you're attracted to attractive, why's it gotta be an age thing.


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Youthfulness has always been a more important trait for women though.
> 
> Quite possibly not:


uke :afr


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Shameful said:


> uke :afr


Well it's nothing to puke about... Just one of many ways nature decided to **** everyone 
over. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Youthfulness has always been a more important trait for women though.
> 
> Quite possibly not:


Yeah from my current standpoint, that seems accurate. I can't imagine myself because attracted to 30+ when I am 30+. Weird, have to wait and see I guess.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

exercising will keep us feeling and looking younger


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Women are their hottest at 18-25. 

It makes sense that the closer a woman gets to menopause, the least attractive she becomes, from mother nature's point of view.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Late twenties to early thirties.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Youthfulness has always been a more important trait for women though.
> 
> Quite possibly not:
> 
> ...


...

I need to stay out of this thread.


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Well it's nothing to puke about... Just one of many ways nature decided to **** everyone
> over. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Any stats on lesbians?


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


>


I'm 24. This makes me feel terrible. :blank


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

zomgz said:


> I'm 24. This makes me feel terrible. :blank


Lol, hurry up, you're in the sweet spot for that 45 year old


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

That graph is probably about right. Most men prefer the late teens to early twenties chick no matter how old the man is. My dad drooled over the young chicks well into his "mature" years.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Shameful said:


> Lol, hurry up, you're in the sweet spot for that 45 year old


Oh lord. :b


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

"the value of vagina is only good from 18 to 29" - Patrice O'Neal


----------



## Swanhild (Nov 26, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Quite possibly not:


Plain depressing..


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Mid Twenties, which is 24 to 26.


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

17


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes, because let's all act depressed and believe a random graph someone posts. You don't even know where the graph came from, who made it, how it came into existence, how many people were interviewed, from where said people came, what their backgrounds are, etc. Critical thinking, people... To quote; "There are lies, damned lies and statistics." And in this case we might as well add graphs to that. People buy way too easily into these things.


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

mezzoforte said:


> ...
> 
> I need to stay out of this thread.


...........That's pretty much how I feel about every thread. 
:no


----------



## Jade18 (Mar 6, 2011)

Metalunatic said:


> Yes, because let's all act depressed and believe a random graph someone posts. You don't even know where the graph came from, who made it, how it came into existence, how many people were interviewed, from where said people came, what their backgrounds are, etc. Critical thinking, people... To quote; "There are lies, damned lies and statistics." And in this case we might as well add graphs to that. People buy way too easily into these things.


agreed 
Even I could make one saying men in their 70s are only attracted to women with green hair or something weird.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Generally, 20s. But many are very attractive even in their 50s.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Shameful said:


> :sigh Why can't you just find women you're attracted to attractive,* why's it gotta be an age thing.*


 It isn't (at least with me). But if a man my age so much as looks at a 19 year old, he gets that moronic browbeating from society as though he's trying to rob the cradle (even though she's completely legal, probably better educated than he is and perfectly capable of making her own decisions).


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Well it's nothing to puke about... Just one of many ways nature decided to **** everyone
> over. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


And her disgust is one of the ways nature motivates her to avoid or act on certain things.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I will always like the 20 year old women, despite their apparent distaste for older guys.


----------



## Fey (Nov 4, 2014)

Cute how only guys have voted.
Unless I've awkwardly mistaken someone's gender. :um


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Youthfulness has always been a more important trait for women though.


It is evolutionary psychology again, the hunter-gatherer dynamic. At a superficial level men go for looks and women go for money. For early man the hunter with the biggest haul would get his pick of the most attractive females.

There was a documentary on the laws of attraction that found the same male profile got a profoundly greater amount of hits when his earnings were at a high level. The picture was of an attractive male and he got a paucity of responses when he was in the bottom earning bracket.

Personally, I have become more and more attracted to older women as I have aged, objectively, however, I would say that all humans are generally most attractive in their twenties.

I think that SAS needs to be contextualised. Nature is unfair in many ways but it isn't nature that is holding us back, it is our psychological incapability to deal with the adversity that nature and circumstance throws at us. Most people are able to carve out their own piece of happiness in the ****storm of modern life.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

They never were.


----------



## Lone Drifter (Jul 10, 2014)

Dre12 said:


> My God - you even have a pedo option!


I'm more surprised there wasn't a "family member" option! 

Oh and women in their 30's and above. Hottest.Ever.


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

42 my partner is 42 so I am going to go with that option.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Jade18 said:


> agreed
> Even I could make one saying men in their 70s are only attracted to women with green hair or something weird.


Yeah, we'll get funded by a company that sells hair dye, and interview around 9 dudes about that, between the ages of 20 and 70. About 4 or 5 of them might even agree to this question in jest, or even better yet, we draw said men from alternative groups like Punk and Goth who are probably a bit more open to a woman dyeing her hair a color like that. Let's go with 5 of them agreeing to prove a point. Then, we'll make a graph showing how 55.5% of men aged 20-70 like women with green hair and post it as fact, without even mentioning how many people we conducted our very scientific study on. And, provided said totally legit study gets enough media exposure, we'll suddenly see a decent amount of women dyeing their hair green and men everywhere will be like "Wtf?"

Secondly, a poll or anything like that is still only a representation of the opinion of the people that were actually interviewed. It still doesn't mean anything about the rest of the world. Therefore, graphs and other statistics tend to be quite useless in general since it's impossible to poll people everywhere. Hell, you're probably getting the opinion of about 0.0001% of humanity as a whole, and therefore it doesn't tell you anything.

Also, I found this article that I read a while back when I read some very dubious statistics to be entertaining and well-written: http://www.cracked.com/article_20318_the-5-most-popular-ways-statistics-are-used-to-lie-to-you.html


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Driven equally a bit*

physical or mind

any who don't wear a dress or stilettos


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is good news for women. Whatever age they are they can be with the man they find most attractive. :b


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

typemismatch said:


> This is good news for women. Whatever age they are they can be with the man they find most attractive. :b


Not really, being in a relationship with someone who has compromised won't work out for long. But it matters less later in life anyway, should be focussing more on finding/maintaining friendships and such by that point. If you can.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

> *What age are females most attractive?*


At first, I was wondering what species the original poster had in mind.

Thank you to those of you who specified we were talking about women.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Just Lurking said:


> At first, I was wondering what species the original poster had in mind.
> 
> Thank you to those of you who specified we were talking about women.


why would anybody think I am talking about animals and not human females?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Anywhere from late teens to 40, really.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

JustThisGuy said:


> Mortal kombat!
> 
> Fight!


Haha. That's what I'm kinda guessing too.

::munches popcorn:: opcorn


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

MobiusX said:


> why would anybody think I am talking about animals and not human females?


It's odd (and seen _all the time_ on this site) to see them referred to as "females" in this context (or yes, even better, "human females")... like they are some specimen under a microscope or an animal being observed in the wild...

_"I'm going to go to a bar and pick up some females."
"There's this beautiful female in my class."
"You're a really pretty female, do you know that?"_
_"Congratulations on your new baby female!"_

They are "girls" or "women"!!


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Not really, being in a relationship with someone who has compromised won't work out for long. But it matters less later in life anyway, should be focussing more on finding/maintaining friendships and such by that point. If you can.


Unless you are at the top of the mating tree you are 'compromising', male or female. There will always be someone out there most physically attractive to you than your partner, that does not mean that you won't be in love with and loyal to the person that you are with.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Youthfulness has always been a more important trait for women though.
> 
> Quite possibly not:
> 
> ...


You have to remember that it's from OK cupid and based on rated pictures(that's all I know). Women barely look at younger guy's pics on dating sites, since it's not "socially acceptable" for them to approach younger guys.

Had you asked a group of women which men were the most attractive, showing them a set a pics to rate, I'm willing to bet that the result would've been different. Women are sooooo controlled by what they're supposed to like and they're usually trying to find a mate on a dating site. Men don't seem to think that way at all on OK cupid, though, so the results are less surprising for them.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

16-35


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

20's and then their biology clock start ticking.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I tend to like women in their 30's. It's a good age :yes


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Women in their 40s. Helen Baxendale is my dream woman in an alternative universe.


----------



## Lone Drifter (Jul 10, 2014)

Just Lurking said:


> It's odd (and seen _all the time_ on this site) to see them referred to as "females" in this context (or yes, even better, "human females")... like they are some specimen under a microscope or an animal being observed in the wild!


Agree, though the whole "mate" thing gets me too. E.g. What do you look for in a mate? Makes me roll eyes every time.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

The same age as me, +or- 2 or 3 years-ish.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

typemismatch said:


> Women in their 40s. Helen Baxendale is my dream woman in an alternative universe.


I tried to find something attractive in the picture, the background colors are cool, nice seats I guess, the women not so.


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

The most attractive one is the one that loves me so much she gives me a blowjob when I get home from work.


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

The woman who has committed herself to spend the rest of her life with you, is the most beautiful.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Late teens to early 20s is the best.  

Then the woman starts to drop off on her looks probably around 35.


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

Ignopius said:


> Late teens to early 20s is the best.
> 
> Then the woman starts to drop off on her looks probably around 35.


agreed...

For when they're most physically attractive, I'd say Teenage years - 20's


----------



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)

typemismatch said:


> Women in their 40s. Helen Baxendale is my dream woman in an alternative universe.





MobiusX said:


> I tried to find something attractive in the picture, the background colors are cool, nice seats I guess, the women not so.


Oi! Watch what you're saying! Thats my half cousin on the right. Like... It actually is :|

...Didn't expect to come on here and see my family members looks being slagged off but there you go. The never-ending miracle that is SAS


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Why is pre-teen and teen in the same category? :/


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Charmander said:


> Why is pre-teen and teen in the same category? :/


19-year-old, 11-year-old -- what's the difference, really.

But, I assume this means that you are wanting to vote for one or the other. Go ahead and vote, and then specify in a post which of the two you prefer. We won't tell.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Just Lurking said:


> 19-year-old, 11-year-old -- what's the difference, really.
> 
> But, I assume this means that you are wanting to vote for one or the other. Go ahead and vote, and then specify in a post which of the two you prefer. We won't tell.


From what I've seen some girls look their best in their early 20s, some look better when they're past their thirties. So I don't really have an answer anyway.


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

Late twenties, early thirties.


----------



## chinaski (Mar 1, 2010)

voted "20s" but meant to pick " Preteen and/or Teenage years"


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

Having a "preteen" option is creepy as hell.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Remnant of Dawn said:


> Having a "preteen" option is creepy as hell.


not really, it's normal


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

MobiusX said:


> not really, it's normal


You realise pre-teen means children? That's not even arguable from a biological point of view.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Persephone The Dread said:


> You realise pre-teen means children? That's not even arguable from a biological point of view.


it's normal to remember when you were attracted to them and still experience the same feelings you had back then, I've heard this from all guys when they are talking about their pass crushes, it's normal, btw my mom was 15 when she got pregnant and my dad was in his mid or late 20s, it's normal in my country


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

MobiusX said:


> it's normal to remember when you were attracted to them and still experience the same feelings you had back then, I've heard this from all guys when they are talking about their pass crushes, it's normal, btw my mom was 15 when she got pregnant and my dad was in his mid or late 20s, it's normal in my country


Firstly, 15 /= a child. And remembering how you felt about a specific person in the past, is not the same as expressing a preference for underage children in general.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Firstly, 15 /= a child. And remembering how you felt about a specific person in the past, is not the same as expressing a preference for underage children in general.


I am speaking of the first one, when I was 14 there was a 16 year old girl who was marrying a guy who was 28 at my church and everyone was celebrating, it's different for people from hispanic countries


----------



## JennieStrife (May 23, 2014)

Wow, I am sooo reporting this. You perverts.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

JennieStrife said:


> Wow, I am sooo reporting this. You perverts.


I presume age is catching on..?


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

JennieStrife said:


> Wow, I am sooo reporting this. You perverts.


you are aware that preteen and teenagers are also on this website and it allows them to be part of the poll? so what exactly are you reporting?


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Sean07 said:


> Oi! Watch what you're saying! Thats my half cousin on the right. Like... It actually is :|
> 
> ...Didn't expect to come on here and see my family members looks being slagged off but there you go. The never-ending miracle that is SAS


just not into older women


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

M0rbid said:


> 20's and then their biology clock start ticking.


Everyones biological clock has been ticking since the moment they were born.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

zomgz said:


> Everyones biological clock has been ticking since the moment they were born.


if only we were angels we would be never age, I heard angels in the bible don't have wings btw, I like how they look with wings though


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

MobiusX said:


> if only we were angels we would be never age, I heard angels in the bible don't have wings btw, I like how they look with wings though


Yeah, I've studied angel history most of my life. As much as wings on angels is fictional and most likely influenced by ancient Greece, _my _version of angels definitely have wings. 

I wouldn't mind never aging, but I definitely need to be able to die.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

zomgz said:


> Yeah, I've studied angel history most of my life. As much as wings on angels is fictional and most likely influenced by ancient Greece, _my _version of angels definitely have wings.
> 
> I wouldn't mind never aging, but I definitely need to be able to die.


don't know if you read my paranormal story but it's scary to think of an angel taking physical shape of me


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Every fe-male is most attractive at the age of 27 years 5 months 3 days.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

23-25

I guess when they start looking maternal but still young.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> not really, it's normal


I really, really don't think being most attracted to 12 year old kids is normal.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Remnant of Dawn said:


> I really, really don't think being most attracted to 12 year old kids is normal.


then it's also not normal to be attracted to 50+ year olds, 8 people voted preteen and teenage btw


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> then it's also not normal to be attracted to 50+ year olds


No, it's probably not (unless you're 50+), but it's also not dangerous or harmful to anyone so who cares, right?


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Remnant of Dawn said:


> No, it's probably not (unless you're 50+), but it's also not dangerous or harmful to anyone so who cares, right?


you cared enough to tell me it's not normal for preteen and teenagers, I didn't vote for any of the options, maybe you should contact every person who voted for preteen and teenager and tell them it's not normal instead of telling me about it


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> you cared enough to tell me it's not normal for preteen and teenagers, I didn't vote for any of the options, maybe you should contact every person who voted for preteen and teenager and tell them it's not normal instead of telling me about it


I just said having a preteen option was creepy. Having a teenage option isn't that creepy because that's pretty normal, especially if you're talking late teens.

I don't really know what else to say.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

In my area once a woman hits 22 she has already squeezed out a kid or three and is still carrying around all that "baby fat"


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

MobiusX said:


> it's normal to remember when you were attracted to them and still experience the same feelings you had back then, I've heard this from all guys when they are talking about their pass crushes, it's normal, btw my mom was 15 when she got pregnant and my dad was in his mid or late 20s, it's normal in my country


15 isn't preteen you dumb ****, completely useless example. And it is ridiculous that you have pre-teen grouped in with teen. Not at all the same thing. Someone already mentioned that from an evolutionary standpoint at least it makes sense to be a attracted to a teen (even still 13, 18 is completely different situation, should also be seperated). Preteen is no doubt WEIRD to have an attraction to.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Mobius baby, we age like fine wine. Deal with it.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

batman can said:


> 15 isn't preteen you dumb ****, completely useless example. And it is ridiculous that you have pre-teen grouped in with teen. Not at all the same thing. Someone already mentioned that from an evolutionary standpoint at least it makes sense to be a attracted to a teen (even still 13, 18 is completely different situation, should also be seperated). Preteen is no doubt WEIRD to have an attraction to.


nobody said 15 was, now you feel stupid


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)




----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

30s.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Seriously, why categorise ages 50-100 together? :S - who likes those in their 50's?


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

this poll is not very well made considering what you are asking. Also why would you group prepubescence with teenage years? The very fact that your body experiences very drastic changes between prepubescence to teen age years makes grouping both of them pretty weird.

I say the correct answer would be somewhere between teenage years through early 20s?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

MobiusX said:


> nobody said 15 was, now you feel stupid


Your complete lack of reading comprehension never fails to amaze.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

batman can said:


> Your complete lack of reading comprehension never fails to amaze.


show me the quote where I said 15 is preteen, you can't find it because it doesn't exist fool


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

My god man....I already quoted it. Here you go again. See if you figure it out this time!



Persephone The Dread said:


> You realise pre-teen means children? That's not even arguable from a biological point of view.


You respond with this...



MobiusX said:


> it's normal to remember when you were attracted to them and still experience the same feelings you had back then, I've heard this from all guys when they are talking about their pass crushes, *it's normal, btw my mom was 15 when she got pregnant and my dad was in his mid or late 20s, it's normal in my country*


An obvious equation. What does your 15 y/o mom have to do with a preteen?


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

batman can said:


> My god man....I already quoted it. Here you go again. See if you figure it out this time!
> 
> You respond with this...
> 
> An obvious equation. What does your 15 y/o mom have to do with a preteen?


the 1st response even though I didn't say it was meant for preteen, the 2nd was for teenager, what kind of idiot thinks 15 is preteen? nobody, you put that in your head


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

But why? He wasn't talking about teenagers. It had nothing to do with anything. That was my original point.

I realize this a ridiculous conversation in the first place but your threads are always so cringe worthy I thought I would partake in one. Hasn't disappointed.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I think others have said this. But I want to say it too. A woman's beauty varies. Some teenagers look older than they are. Some Women look like teenagers. I think to be 'safe' in how the general public believes. 27- 34 is probably when women are at their peak beauty. But once again this varies. Because I've seen some knock dead beautiful 40 year olds as well.


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

Depending on the girl and legal age, its mid-teens - late 20s into the 30s for physical beauty. For just a girls face, girls can have beautiful faces after they aren't babies anymore. And a girls beauty can go up and down and back up.

I think most all babies look ugly


----------

